# Job offer Abu Dhabi



## heathcliffe54 (Nov 23, 2011)

I am a new member and would really appreciate any advice members could give me on an offer my husband has received from Abu Dhabi.

My husband works as a quality engineer in the aircraft engine industry. We have two small children (aged 3 and 1) and the whole family would be relocating to Abu Dhabi. From info I secured from the internet, the offer seems to be insufficient for us to sustain a decent standard of living considering elevated accommadation costs and private education costs.

The offer is:

Basic Salary: 
AED. 9,744.00 Per Month

Housing Allowance: 
AED. 10,417.00 Per Month 

Utility & Transport Allowance: 
AED. 2,000.00 Per Month

Uniform allowance: 
AED. 120.00 Per Month(When Applicable)

Monthly Total: 
AED. 22,161.00 

Probationary Period: 
Three (3) months commencing on the date of joining. 

Insurance: 
Medical & Dental treatment will be provided for the employee and eligible family members who are resident in UAE.

Annual Leave: 
Entitled for 22 working days per annum. Leave cannot be availed during probationary period.

Air Travel 
Company provides One economy class air travel tickets for self on final joining, final repatriation from Abu Dhabi and annually when proceeding on annual leave. 

Location: 
Abu Dhabi/Al Ain 

Length of contract: 
Open End

Any advice for us please? Many thanks


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

My thoughts below..



heathcliffe54 said:


> I am a new member and would really appreciate any advice members could give me on an offer my husband has received from Abu Dhabi.
> 
> My husband works as a quality engineer in the aircraft engine industry. We have two small children (aged 3 and 1) and the whole family would be relocating to Abu Dhabi. From info I secured from the internet, the offer seems to be insufficient for us to sustain a decent standard of living considering elevated accommadation costs and private education costs.
> 
> ...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think you will really struggle, especially when it comes time for the kids to start school or nursery. Fees can be high and go up every year as the child gets older. And no ticket for the family could end up being very expensive for all of you or does he get discounted tickets through his job?


----------

